# Mini RC's



## ThumbRC (Oct 8, 2014)

The forum is pretty slow here. Come and check out rcminis.com for a fresh new mini only dedicated forum.


----------



## smokescreenagent (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Losi 1/24 cars are great also. We use BRP stock car bodies and Robitronic transponders and run them on a carpet oval. Here is a link to one of our vids. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LqhZ5C77JU


----------

